# Not Eating



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip hasn't been eating much the past few days...in fact he fasted all day today, and hardly ate yesterday.
I have to wonder if it's the new meat from the co-op.
The chicken quarters are a LOT bigger and harder boned than what I had been feeding, and the beef ribs are new. 

I guess time will tell.
I had dinner (chicken quarter) out for about 5 minutes, he picked at it but didn't want it...so I put it back in the fridge.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Could be the warmer weather too. I know I don't always feel as hungry when it's hot out. 
As long as you've taken a look at his teeth and don't see anything that would be causing pain I wouldn't worry. Some days my dogs are ravenous and others they don't even ask for dinner.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It's much to early to be concerned. Just feed again at normal feeding times. Don't do anything to encourage him to eat. He will eat when he wants to. If you make a big deal out of it, it will become a big deal. Don't get excited in any way. Just casually, without fussing, pick it up and put it away til next meal.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> It's much to early to be concerned. Just feed again at normal feeding times. Don't do anything to encourage him to eat. He will eat when he wants to. If you make a big deal out of it, it will become a big deal. Don't get excited in any way. Just casually, without fussing, pick it up and put it away til next meal.


i thought dogs ere supposed to like raw better than kbbles? seems some dog s dont like raw, and some dogs dont like kibble pretty much os.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Flip hasn't been eating much the past few days...in fact he fasted all day today, and hardly ate yesterday.
> I have to wonder if it's the new meat from the co-op.
> The chicken quarters are a LOT bigger and harder boned than what I had been feeding, and the beef ribs are new.
> 
> ...


At this point I wouldn't worry too much. As long as he is acting normal and isn't vomiting or has diarrhea, I wouldn't think much of it. Or if it goes a few days without eating at all...that would be worrisome. You did the right thing by giving him some time to eat but taking it up when he didn't show any interest. It could be a number of different things that could be making him eat less. If the quarters are a bit more hefty than usual, he might just not be hungry because he has already gotten plenty to eat.

I know that Bailey can tell the difference between the different "brands" of chicken and will be fussy about some of them. I don't make a big deal out of it, she just goes without for that meal. She will eventually give in and eat it.

Please keep us updated on how he is doing :wink:



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i thought dogs ere supposed to like raw better than kbbles? seems some dog s dont like raw, and some dogs dont like kibble pretty much os.


Um...seriously this is not what this thread is about.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He did have a bit of diarrhea, actually.

I also suspect he wanted beef ribs instead of chicken.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i thought dogs ere supposed to like raw better than kbbles? seems some dog s dont like raw, and some dogs dont like kibble pretty much os.


Uh, he used to go 2 days or more without touching his kibble.
I switched to raw because he was a picky eater.
Nice try though.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> He did have a bit of diarrhea, actually.
> 
> I also suspect he wanted beef ribs instead of chicken.


This very well may be the reason why he didn't want his chicken LOL!!!

How is he tonight?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Uh, he used to go 2 days or more without touching his kibble.
> I switched to raw because he was a picky eater.
> Nice try though.


LOLOLOLOL LOVE IT!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He is actually acting completely normal aside from trying to eat some grass this morning, but he still refused his chicken quarter at breakfast.
He checked to see what Jack had, though (drumstick).

I imagine he will eat tonight.

Bear in mind he's at the vet clinic with me all day so he could have picked up something weird from another dog. :/
I will temp him and have the doc check his tummy this afternoon.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

No fever and nothing obstructing him, so I think he's just on Chicken Strike.

Heh.

I'm not letting him have anything until he eats that chicken quarter.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I took him to the dog park after work and let him run, then went out to dinner with my hubby (<3), when we got home he ate his chicken quarter with gusto!

Ha.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha...you go girl!!! :biggrin:

Brady started to lose interest in his meals too when he was getting only chicken for the first week or so. Chicken is kinda bland I guess. 

I did notice though that exercising him did build up his appetite. 

Keep us posted on how it goes from here. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow my dogs are easy, they have always been great eaters, and have never turned down raw food. I'm glad your pup is eating again, way to wait him out! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to hear! You did exactly the right thing...you were concerned but confident. I still get those moments every once in a while, but it always has turned out to be me more concerned than I should be in the first place!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you for all the support/advice. <3

I didn't let him see that I was worried at all about it, and I think that is really important.

He ate his whole quarter again this morning, so I rewarded him with a beef rib...which he is happily chewing on.

We're on to turkey gizzards (holy man they're huge) this coming week.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Great lessons here. Thanks for the overview!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He is back to eating everything I give him happily. 

I think you are all right, the key is not letting them know you're worried.

When he did grab that chicken thigh and start crunching, I told him he was a good boy and left him to it. 

Now they're on to turkey gizzards in the evening, and they both like them.

They are a good meat source IMO, because they seem really tough and they have to gnaw at them.

Our other dog Jack is the Garbage Disposal, he eats anything, and I mean anything, we put in front of him. He's a little champ. I thought HE was going to be the picky one, not my spoo.


----------

